# Hymer B644



## aido (May 17, 2005)

Has anyone changed the carpet that is on the dash of the Hymer 644, to a different type of material.? If so which material did you use.

Can a Hymer 644 be driven on a car driving licence ?


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Normal licence for a 644 
cant help with the carpet


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Thanks for that Hogan,

Have to change the carpet never liked carpet going up from the floor and around the top of the dash, it was'nt on my last one Hymer 544. but it is on this one.

Aido


----------



## 111093 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: post subject*



aido said:


> Thanks for that Hogan,
> 
> Have to change the carpet never liked carpet going up from the floor and around the top of the dash, it was'nt on my last one Hymer 544. but it is on this one.
> 
> Aido


Hi,

Did you ever change your carpet? I have an '89 694 (I think, it's in storage and I've only driven it once) and the only thing I really don't like is the ridiculous carpeted dash. i've been thinking Neoprene or something similar.

Cheers

Michael


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

The fabric on the newer 644's is OK. It's black with little bobbly bits on :lol: (Yes, it's a carpet I'm talking about) & non reflective in strong sunlight.

D.

PS. If anyone knows where to buy this I'd be interested as I'd like to make some alterations.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Double post. Deleted


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

No I didnt get around to changing the carpet on the top of the dash.
I would also be interested in that material with the little bobbly bits 

Aido


----------

